# N.Y. Storm Jan.3



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's some storm photos that we took in Sullivan County NY while we were up visiting friends over the holidays.. So besides laying a truck on it's side...you sometimes might wanna look up at those power lines...


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's some storm photos that we took in Sullivan County NY while we were up visiting friends over the holidays.. So besides us finding a state truck on it's side...something about a car tried to pass him and the driver of the car overcorrected himself and spun out in front of the highway truck... you might wanna look up at those power lines every now and then for some fireworks...[/

Now that sounds alil better..sorry guys! adding one more photo for ya to look at..


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Is that one of those Frink "Roll Over" plows???


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is what the driver had to say................Dohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

I live in Orange County and that picture of the rolled over plow was on the front page of the local newspaper. They had to cut off the plow with a torch before they could get it back upright.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

I8URVTEC said:


> I live in Orange County and that picture of the rolled over plow was on the front page of the local newspaper. They had to cut off the plow with a torch before they could get it back upright.


Yeah...we came across that rollover and stood next to the photographer for the newspaper..


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics. Its cool how you can see the electrical current going through the branches of the tree! Also love that pic of the orange state truck coming right at you. At least the state doesnt hafta worry about that road freezing where the truck rolled over...


----------

